
Homeland Security refuses to accept US citizenship status of revered  director - sandGorgon
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/man-without-a-country-revered-theater-director-has-to-prove-he-belongs/
======
belovedeagle
Sounds like the SSA are the ones refusing to accept his status, but I guess
headlines aren't allowed to criticize _them_.

------
astletron
Did anyone else read that as revered _dictator_? Current political climate is
clearly having an effect.

